# Joined the ranks of Mini ownership



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

Good morning! I've just joined the ranks. My former car ('00 Jetta VR6) was totalled the day after Thanksgiving in a sandwich between a Ryder truck and a Pontiac Sunfire. I replaced it with an '04 Mini Cooper S, Indi blue with black roof and mirrors, Premium pack and Lapis blue gravity leather. (Car was in inventory at Global Mini in Atlanta.)

Does the smile ever wear off?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

KevinR said:


> Good morning! I've just joined the ranks. My former car ('00 Jetta VR6) was totalled the day after Thanksgiving in a sandwich between a Ryder truck and a Pontiac Sunfire. I replaced it with an '04 Mini Cooper S, Indi blue with black roof and mirrors, Premium pack and Lapis blue gravity leather. (Car was in inventory at Global Mini in Atlanta.)
> 
> Does the smile ever wear off?


Congrats! :thumbup: Pics?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

KevinR said:


> Does the smile ever wear off?


Nope!

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

Sean said:


> Congrats! :thumbup: Pics?


I'm working on that. But it means I have to borrow a camera and stop driving the car.


----------



## kapolani (Oct 11, 2002)

Awesome!

Congrats!

I always get a rush when I drive the Cooper. It's not as fast as my M3, but it handles like a dream.

Rock on!

:thumbup:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Sounds great! Enjoy!

:freakdanc: :thumbup:


----------

